# Gray area and documentation



## Code Neophyte (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a question for those of you who - like I - do not have the political support to require plans where state law does not require them (cases of interior design, where no structural changes occur and life safety elements are not addressed):  If there are issues that are not sufficiently addressed in the non-professionally-produced plans, do any of you use a Memorandum of Understanding or other written statement which identifies the code issues and requires the owner to acknowledge their existence and responsibility for their ultimate compliance?  If so, I'd be very interested in seeing some example language.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 14, 2010)

Our adoption ordinance leaves plans requirement to the building official, except for A, E, and I occupancy, or anything over 5K SF.

I have met lots of resistance from inexperienced developers who don't "get it" re the value of professional design.

Don't know the jurisdiction you are in, but in the most contentious case we had a sympathetic commissioner and I got some support from the State fire marshal's office.


----------

